# [SOLVED] can not read ACPI sensors :(((

## doublehp

my computer IS ACPI compilant, since the BIOS shows up an option:

"is system ACPI compialnt"

which I ticked to YES.

I compiled my kernel with ACPI support:

```
root@mercure:~# cat /usr/src/mercure_03_vs  | grep ACPI

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

```

on the following hardware:

root@mercure:/proc# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 735 Host (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS85C503/5513 (LPC Bridge)

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

0000:00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:09.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2064W [Millennium] (rev 01)

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 64)

0000:00:0d.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)

0000:00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 64)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 11)

but the command ACPI produces the following output:

```
root@mercure:/proc# acpi -V

No support for device type: thermal

```

I really do not know what to do to be able to read ACPI devices (temperature and so on ..)

Maybe the sensors lay on the SMBus, but I did not find which driver to use for that one.

```
# uname -a

Linux mercure 2.6.11.10-vs2.0-rc2_mercure_03_vs #2 Tue Jun 7 18:22:27 BST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 4 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Any idea ?

----------

## peka

did you try to emerge lm_sensors?

----------

## doublehp

lm_sensor should NOT be required: I use true ACPI ... and on my laptop, I could read sensors using ONLY ACPI for 2 years, WITHOUT lm_sensors on both Debian and Gentoo, 2.4 and 2.6 ...

if the command acpi requires lm_sensor to work properly, there should be a dependency !!!

----------

## doublehp

and after a check, yes it was installed ...

----------

## doublehp

SOLVED

on my board, the sensors are not TRUE ACPI, but dedicated i2c chip ... what mean the standard command ACPI can NOT read them, but it is required to use sensord + sensor commands.

----------

